# Salticid (Opisthoncus sp.) - Studio shots



## Nervine (Jan 7, 2014)

I recently created a white macro studio to shoot all sorts of different things and I couldn't find anything too interesting to shoot around the house. I went for a look in the garden and found this little guy/lady.

I am certain this is of the Genus Opisthoncus sp just not sure on the full name, yet. More investigation to come for that part.

would appreciate any CC as this is the only way I will improve 

1)



2)

3)


----------



## Nervine (Jan 8, 2014)

No comments, that's cool I know these aren't perfect however I will ask a question here. 

When I view the file on my computer and work computer picture looks fine. Uploaded here the color seems to be a lot cooler? So when I view the photo on laptop and set as desktop background it looks the same as this site, so I can rule out the monitor then? As viewing the file and setting as background should change too much or am I wrong?


----------



## supercool2 (Jan 8, 2014)

All I can say is I would be scared to bring that thing in the house ,for fear of it getting loose , lol .
Edited to say : I like the pictures. But it looks kinda scared. Like "oh no, don't squish me!" (#1) , or "aaahh,where can I run to and hide"


----------



## Nervine (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the comment and I can see that same emotion however whilst I have these little guys they get fed very well. This little guy will be released shortly just need to get a few shots of underneath and top down views. 

I actually had a female a few months back who had babies they could get through air holes so I probably have a heap in my house, I just made sure not to tell the girlfriend about the babies.  I will attach a shot of one of the babies later. They measured 1mm shortly after hatching.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2014)

Did you get a model release?


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome (Jan 9, 2014)

That's got to be the cutest spider I have ever seen. I love how it looks like he has eyebrows!


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 9, 2014)

I think maybe a little more DOF so the whole spider is in focus, legs and all.

Secondly, I hate spiders and the thought of those little creatures escaping makes my skin crawl.... Def. don't tell the GF or she will never sleep again.


----------

